# impossible télécharger vidéo youtube



## princedesmers (7 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous

Récemment, j'ai mis à jour Firefox en version 21. Depuis, mes logiciels pour télécharger les vidéos ne fonctionnent plus (tube enhancer, youtube HTML 5) voire n'apparaissent plus (download helper). En effet, j'ai dû en installer plusieurs par désespoir. Y a-t il une solution avec Firefox pour commencer et Safari si nous n'avons pas le choix.

Merci
Ögann


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2013)

Clipgrab, application indépendante des navigateurs, fonctionne très bien.


----------



## edd72 (8 Juin 2013)

DownloadHelper aussi...

Bref, suffit d'aller sur la page des extensions de FF.

*Note du modo :* princedesmers, il n'y a pas de dérogation pour les princes, fussent-ils des mers ou de Lu : cette annonce à lire avant de poster, en tête du forum, il faut la lire *avant* de poster ! On déménage.


----------



## princedesmers (9 Juin 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Clipgrab, application indépendante des navigateurs, fonctionne très bien.


Merci tu es génial, je peux enfin récupérer mes vidéos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> DownloadHelper aussi...
> 
> Bref, suffit d'aller sur la page des extensions de FF.
> 
> *Note du modo :* princedesmers, il n'y a pas de dérogation pour les princes, fussent-ils des mers ou de Lu : cette annonce à lire avant de poster, en tête du forum, il faut la lire *avant* de poster ! On déménage.


Merci, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec Clipgrab
Mon DownloadHelper n'apparait plus ni mon tube enhancer, bref j'ai installé et ré-installé via le site de FF ses modules mais que neni. FF installe et rien n'apparait. 
Merci à vous tous.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2013)

princedesmers a dit:


> Merci tu es génial



Je sais.


----------



## Wayzzy (23 Juin 2013)

Bonjour

Depuis quelques temps, je n'arrive plus à télécharger de vidéos sur youtube.
Avec clipgrab par exemple, j'obtiens systématiquement le message d'erreur suivant :

"Could not retrieve video link."

Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi...?
...et aurait une solution...? ^^


----------



## pierreko (23 Juin 2013)

jDownloader fonctionne très bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2013)

Wayzzy a dit:


> Avec clipgrab par exemple, j'obtiens systématiquement le message d'erreur suivant :
> 
> "Could not retrieve video link."
> 
> ...



Peux-tu me donner le lien de la vidéo pour que je fasse un essai ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

Dans Firefox ce module complémentaire doit pouvoir le faire,
en tout cas sous S.Léo et avec un mac mini tout se passe bien,
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## JPTK (24 Juin 2013)

Youtube désactive peu à peu toutes les extensions qui permettent de télécharger sur youtube, si ça fonctionne encore chez vous, ça ne durera pas.
Le seul truc qui fonctionne encore chez moi c'est glimmer blocker. Alors que c'est juste un logiciel pour filtrer du contenu web, il ajoute également un bouton sur youtube qui permet de télécharger.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Juin 2013)

"ça ne durera pas"
pas grave,
on télécharge plein de vidéos, puis on pas le temps de les revoir,
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## Willow37 (24 Juin 2013)

nan mais c'est trop caca... déjà que youtube refuse que l'on créé une chaine sans ouvrir un compte google + .... ça devient.... ça devient.... ​


----------

